# Seeking recommendations for recordings, similar to this performance by Discantus



## ShenValleyLewis (Feb 8, 2015)

I just came across this item on YouTube and was captivated by it. It's from a live performance by Ensemble Discantus from last year.






I've heard other recordings/performances of this kind of music (medieval songs with accompaniment), and it usually has a boisterous quality. Discantus have softened it, and I find that very appealing. Unfortunately, their recordings are mostly out of print and very expensive. Can anyone else recommend something similar? Thank you.


----------

